# pc games für 2 spieler?



## Marsbreaker (11. Februar 2010)

*pc games für 2 spieler?*

hiho

habe mir heut einen 2ten x box 360 controler besorgt 
kumpel meinte cool können wa ja was zusammen spielen

ok dachte ich aber welche games funzen mit 2 player?


----------



## mattinator (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: pc games für 2 spieler?*

Kommt darauf an, was Ihr so spielen wollt. Die SIMS ?
Vllt. Street Fighter IV (Street Fighter IV: Pc: Amazon.de: Games) ? Soll mit 2 Xbox360 Controllern funktionieren: ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Street Fighter IV 2 Controller .


----------



## Intel*Bennz (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: pc games für 2 spieler?*

net so viele glaube ich...


----------



## mattinator (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: pc games für 2 spieler?*



Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> net so viele glaube ich...



Boooaaah, das hilft jetzt aber weiter ...


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: pc games für 2 spieler?*



mattinator schrieb:


> Boooaaah, das hilft jetzt aber weiter ...


Deswegen schreibt ers ja ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: pc games für 2 spieler?*

Sicher bin ich mir bei Fifa, NBA,RTL Skispringen und NHL. Mehr fallen mir jetzt auch nicht ein.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: pc games für 2 spieler?*

Der Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs
Obscure
Kane & Lynch: Dead Men 
und eigentlich alle Lego Spiele kann man zu 2 an einem PC Spielen.

Und Left 4 Dead kann man wenn man die config umändert peer Splitscreen spielen.


----------



## mattinator (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: pc games für 2 spieler?*



Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Sicher bin ich mir bei Fifa, NBA,*RTL Skispringen* und NHL. Mehr fallen mir jetzt auch nicht ein.



Bei "RTL" gibts wohl seit neuestem ein "Paar-Springen".


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: pc games für 2 spieler?*

Dir ist schon klar das es das Spiel gibt.


----------



## mattinator (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: pc games für 2 spieler?*



Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das es das Spiel gibt.



Kenne ich, ich hatte mir nur vorgestellt, wie zwei Spieler gleichzeitig an einem Rechner mit 'nem Xbox Controller Ski-Springen spielen. Das war nicht gegen Deinen Vorschlag gerichtet.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: pc games für 2 spieler?*

Die Pro Evo Teile funktionieren zu zweit an einem rechner....

naja leider ist die 2 Spieler(an einem PC) Unterstützung auf dem PC sehr rar gesäht...., ich würde mir zum Beispiel mehr rennspiele (z.B.: Flaltout, Split second, pure etc) mit splitscreen wünschen, es ist nämlich nochmal was anderes wenn man gegen einen kumpel zockt der direkt neben einem sitzt.
Bestes Beispiel Mario Kart Wii zu viert vor der Glotze......ach diese direkte "echtzeit-flucherei" einfach herrlich!!


----------



## Marsbreaker (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: pc games für 2 spieler?*

na hab jetz kayne and linch probiert hatte es noch  rummliegen

das mit l4d würde mich ineressieren villeicht geht das auch bei l4d2?


----------

